# Got a polarization filter, loving it



## MulletMaster08 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ended up breaking down and buying a polarizatioin filter for my Nikon. Best investment I have made in a while; mostly because most of my pics come off the water so I can now cut through it a little bit. I need a little more practice with it but I'm getting the hang of it.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

They do come in handy. In a pinch I have even used sunglasses.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

They bring out skies and landscape colors as well as recuce glares in water reflections also. If used on waterfalls and such, it is easy to allow the blurred movement in water since they have some ND effect which required more shutter time to compensate for light loss in the polarization filters. Just bought a nice one myself for my latest go to lens on my new Canon 5 DS-R which is proving to be a very nice camera with 35-70 lens.


----------

